# AU 2006 VITA KING 1618 in Michigan



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird is in St. Joseph, MI. Previous owner was contacted. He gave his birds to a 4H group and doesn't know what happened to them after that. Adivsed the finder "to just let it go"...........  
So, needs a home.........pictures are below. Contact me.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird found a home today...................case closed........


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice bird! I'm looking for whites too, let me know if any come along. Luis


----------

